# Cycnodes Wine Delight 'J.E.M' FCC/AOS (1984)



## My Green Pets (Nov 1, 2020)

Twenty-eight blooms this year!! Wonderful, powerful cherry cough syrup fragrance


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 2, 2020)

Is it more red than cherry coloured?


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 2, 2020)

Well, all I can tell you is that the photos are pretty true to color.


----------



## PeteM (Nov 2, 2020)

Great growing. Especially considering all the significant life transitions for this plant this year.. from over fertilized Greenhouse, rubbing alcohol leaf damage, transition to windowsill and then moved into the tent. Each issue with it's own environmental adjustments, Well done.


----------



## Guldal (Nov 4, 2020)

What a stunner... and the scent, according to your description, apt and appropriate! 

(I shall, though, refrain from voicing my immediate thoughts on the form of the columns, that is, unless I want to be taken down for obscenity! )


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 5, 2020)

a very nice hybrid to have!


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you Pete!! The overfertilization may have worked in its favor during the growing season! The best advice I got was to keep watering as normal even as autumn approaches. In the past I would greatly reduce water just as the plant was spiking because that's what I thought you were supposed to do. Lesson learned! Keep watering until *after* blooms are done and plant starts dropping leaves.



PeteM said:


> Great growing. Especially considering all the significant life transitions for this plant this year.. from over fertilized Greenhouse, rubbing alcohol leaf damage, transition to windowsill and then moved into the tent. Each issue with it's own environmental adjustments, Well done.



Guidal I will never be able to unsee that! It's too bad they are so chunky, because the Cycnoches parent's columns are so gorgeous.



Guldal said:


> What a stunner... and the scent, according to your description, apt and appropriate!
> 
> (I shall, though, refrain from voicing my immediate thoughts on the form of the columns, that is, unless I want to be taken down for obscenity! )


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 17, 2020)

Full bloom - pretty huge!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 17, 2020)

Giant!


----------



## GuRu (Nov 18, 2020)

Lovely one.........and the scent may remind you that common cold season is beginning. Lol


----------



## monocotman (Nov 18, 2020)

Spectacular!
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 18, 2020)

big plant with a great display


----------



## Guldal (Nov 18, 2020)

WAUW...I didn't realize the immense size of the plant from the first round of photos. Great with the picture, that gives the proportions! Impressive display - well done!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2020)

Nice, thanks for sharing. Congrats. Awardable?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 18, 2020)

Wow~ That is about the best blooming I've seen! 
I love the fragrance on this hybrid. 

Mine is in bud and I think I can count about 8 buds although there could be one or two more. 
I have had mine for a few years now, but I always mismanaged them during the winter and it has never gone more than one or two growths (old and new) in any given year. I nearly lost it in 2017 but it came back with a tiny growth with just 3-4 flowers in 2018. 
Last year, I got 5 or 6 flowers. So it is getting better slowly. 

I see that yours have three or four older growths, then suddenly this year's growth grew out very big! 
I hope mine will hopefully continue to do better. 
When I first bought mine, it was a very large plant with a single spike with 20 plus flowers.


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 18, 2020)

Guldal said:


> WAUW...I didn't realize the immense size of the plant from the first round of photos. Great with the picture, that gives the proportions! Impressive display - well done!



Thanks a lot! I myself was pretty surprised once I dragged it out of the tent!



NYEric said:


> Nice, thanks for sharing. Congrats. Awardable?



The largest bloomings I've seen in OrchidPro are like 65 flowers plus!



Happypaphy7 said:


> I see that yours have three or four older growths, then suddenly this year's growth grew out very big!
> I hope mine will hopefully continue to do better.
> When I first bought mine, it was a very large plant with a single spike with 20 plus flowers.



It is temperamental, especially about moisture. Don't let it dry out during the growing season. Fertilize the crap out of it, give it tons of sun. Look up Stephen Van Kampen-Lewis's videos on the PET potting method on YouTube. Good luck, it's super rewarding. My best blooming before this year was 6 flowers!


----------

